# Several General Forums Taken Offline



## fredtgreco

Dear PuritanBoard Members,

The decision has been made by the Administration to take the several of the general forums, including the Politics Forum, the News Forum and the Pub Forum offline. It has been made accessible only by specific request and approval. We have decided to do this for several reasons:

1. The Politics Forum (and similar type posts in General Discussions and News) have started to take over the board. The PuritanBoard was not really ever envisioned to be focused upon politics and the like.

2. For the most part, the most heated discussions, with the least charity, have occurred in the Politics Forum. That is not to say that there have not been good posts, or that everyone is a big nasty, but it is stating a fact.

3. The Pub Forum has always been of interest to a section of the Board, so this will allow that section of the Board to have access without disrupting the general flow of the Board.

4. The Administrators are desirous of seeing the PuritanBoard get back to its roots - discussions of theology, the church and pastoral issues. After all, there are fully two dozen other forums in which to be involved.

5. As always, remember that there are a large number of "lurkers" on the board (probably over 300 - more than posting members), many of whom may be young. The Administration is sensitive to this, and desires that the Board continue to be a place of reasoned, civil discussion. In fact, the PuritanBoard has become more of a community than an e-list.

*Now before you think of sending a message to the Administration bemoaning the abandonment of a "world and life view" or citing Abraham Kuyper*, please note that the Administration is NOT suggesting that the members abandon politics or influence in society. What we are suggesting is that the PuritanBoard is not the best venue for such discussions.

Please do not attempt to circumvent this decision by posting political discussions in the News section or the General Discussions. Doing so will result in deleted posts. Continued action will result in moderation of a member's status. If you are not sure about an item you wish to post, go ahead and post it, flagging it with "For Admin Approval:" so it can be easily spotted and approved/rejected. There will be no action taken by Admins with respect to a member for threads started with the disclaimer.

In coming days, threads that are of a political and/or inflammatory nature will be moved off the PuritanBoard to an archived area. For both the Politics Forum and the archived forum, if you are desirous of accessing them, please send an email or U2U to an ADMINISTRATOR (not moderator) requesting access.

It will take some time to get all in line, so please be patient.

For the King,

Fred Greco (on behalf of the Admins)
Matthew McMahon
Scott Bushey
Phillip Way

[Edited on 12/22/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Bladestunner316




----------



## blhowes

Fred,
Thanks for making the changes. I don't have feelings one way or the other about the politics thread, but I do appreciate how you guys are steering the puritanboard back to its 'original intent'. (perhaps, just for old times sake, you might consider reopening it just prior to the next presidential election, but if not no problem).
Keep up the good work,
Bob


----------



## Peter

That's unfortunate.


----------



## Me Died Blue

What do you find unfortunate about it? They are not being removed, merely put somewhat on the back-burner, which I think is a wise decision at this time indeed.


----------



## RamistThomist

Well,
With a sorrowful but understanding heart do I see them leave. Ah, peace is good but if I can't have peace then I want a good fight, and there ain't nothin better than a political fight!

I understand why yall are doing it.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Come on guys. They aren't disappearing. They are just moving to the back room, like the mens/womens only forums.


----------



## bigheavyq

Hey, I'm upset because it's so hard finding people with the same worldviews to talk about such an important topic like politics. We need this outlet and the debates may have been heated but they were educational like the one on secession. I have people to be more mean in the theological section than the political one. I hope someone can create a board so that we can talk about those things from a reformed word and life view.


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm upset because it's so hard finding people with the same worldviews to talk about such an important topic like politics. We need this outlet and the debates may have been heated but they were educational like the one on secession. I have people to be more mean in the theological section than the political one. I hope someone can create a board so that we can talk about those things from a reformed word and life view.



You mean, Have a Worldview section?


----------



## bigheavyq

no, politics from our world view


----------



## BobVigneault

There's plenty of hard core, bitter and heated discourse left to do. It's not like Baptism is off limits. Golly!

If a Presbyterian dog and a Baptist dog were fighting and you threw a large bucket of water on them, would that be considered an unfair endorsement of the Baptist dog's argument?

See, there's plenty to fight over, but please - NO BITING!


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> If a Presbyterian dog and a Baptist dog were fighting and you threw a large bucket of water on them, would that be considered an unfair endorsement of the Baptist dog's argument?


Oh yeah, sure, put the Presbyterian dog first and THEN the Baptist dog. I'm surprised you didn't decrease the font size of the Baptist dog so we could just barely see it.

And why do you assume that the Baptist dog was arguing! Did you ever stop to think that there's a possibility that the Presbyterian dog was arguing and the Baptist dog was trying to reason with the Presbyterian dog!!!

I know what you're trying to do, and its not gonna work!!

[Edited on 12-23-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I think it worked, BobH.


...well, maybe so, but ...

Wait a minute! Who's side are you on...you don't by any chance own a dog ... a big dog...a big Presbyterian dog???


----------



## Ivan

> _ And why do you assume that the Baptist dog was arguing! Did you ever stop to think that there's a possibility that the Presbyterian dog was arguing and the Baptist dog was trying to reason with the Presbyterian dog!!!
> 
> I know what you're trying to do, and its not gonna work!!_


_

Actually a Baptist dog would never argue...as long as you provide him with lots of potlucks! 

BTW, what is he trying to do!!_


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Actually a Baptist dog would never argue...as long as you provide him with lots of potlucks!






> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> BTW, what is he trying to do!!


MY GUESS IS THAT HE'S TRYING TO GET ONE OR MORE BAPTISTS TO LOSE THEIR COOL AND START ARGUING IN AN IRRATIONAL MANNER. THEN HE'LL COME BACK LATER, COOL AS A CUCUMBER, AND ACCUSE US OF BEING TOTALLY IRRATIONAL AND ARGUMENTATIVE. 

[calming down]
I'm ok now.
[/calming down]


----------



## Ivan

> [calming down] I'm ok now. [/calming down]



Good. You're fried chicken, potato salad, iced tea and apple pie in on the way. God bless potlucks!


----------



## BobVigneault

See, you let your hearts rule your minds. For it to be an endorsement of the Baptist dog, you would have to throw the dog in the bucket.

For a true endorsement of the Presbyterian dog, you would have had to splash him when he was a pup. (But the splash wouldn't necessarily mean he was a purebread)


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> 
> [calming down] I'm ok now. [/calming down]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. You're fried chicken, potato salad, iced tea and apple pie in on the way. God bless potlucks!
Click to expand...

Thanks. Let me clear some space as I await its arrival.


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Wait a minute! Who's side are you on...you don't by any chance own a dog ... a big dog...a big Presbyterian dog???
> 
> 
> 
> My dog is a mere pup, and she sits on the fence.
Click to expand...


----------



## twogunfighter

OK Mods, I'm confused, why do I still see politics forum? As I read the letter that Fred wrote it seemed like that forum was going to dissappear. 


And since this seems to be the forum to present reclamas to the decision of the "Session"......

What is more important: discussing music from reformed worldview (RWV) or discussing politics from an RWV? RWV as it relates to I, ROBOT or Usama Bin Laden; trying to figure out what's more weighty or needful...... What is more difficult: understanding theological concepts or understanding how to live those concepts out in real world situations that are tied into sin driven gordian knots? 

And thus far I have seen no one in the politics forum's orthodoxy or "reformedness" called into question as has clearly occurred on other forums. What's worse, suggesting that one is dangerously close to falling into voting like a right leaning Democrat or suggesting that one's theology is dangerously close to Arminianism?

Having had my say, I stand by ready to vigorously execute whatever decision the Admins make/have made. If the decision to euthanize the politics forum sticks though, does anyone out there know of another like place to discuss political issues amongst the reformed?

Chuck


----------



## LawrenceU

No, but I'm considering starting one.


----------



## fredtgreco

Chuck,

I added you to the forum list because I considered that you would want it. THe politics forum is not "gone" it is simply gone from regular view, including the lurkers (of which there are many).


----------



## twogunfighter

Ya gut, Ich verstandet...

Thanks Fred, you must be an apostle, a prophet or gotten a "word" or something cause you read my mind.


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by twogunfighter_
> Ya gut, Ich verstandet...
> 
> Thanks Fred, you must be an apostle, a prophet or gotten a "word" or something cause you read my mind.





Oh no, now I may get stoned! Because I am often wrong!

To all - I think I added everyone who asked for it to the Politics Forum. If I haven't post here or U2U me.


----------



## crhoades

Oooo...Ooooo...Mr. Kottah...Me too! 

Fred,

I see that I'm on the Politics forum (thank you) but may I also be added to ye ol' pub and the country/world news too?

you da man..


----------



## fredtgreco

Added. I have not done anything with the news forum yet, because it needs to be moved around a bit. Look for that soon.


----------



## cupotea

I also am very disappointed. As a Calvinist AND a Pacifist, I was really really really happy to have a place I could discuss the issue with people who share my theological beliefs. I was engaged a great deal in the discussion Jacob and I were having on that particular issue, and I am not only upset, but I'm a little angry that our conversation (which was very civil, I think. Cotton was getting a little pumped up, but I'm not sure why) was just simply cut-off.

I am a little frustrated.


----------



## Me Died Blue

I'd like to be added to all three as well, please.

And it is still completely beyond me why anyone is upset in any sense - the forums are not gone, which means those who would like to discuss politics here may still do so just as much as before. The _only_ change is that they will now be removed from public view.


----------



## JohnV

Yes, I agree, Chris. They are there just as much as before. We can discuss things that we need to discuss as Christian brothers and sisters. And we can do it in camera. Its the best of both worlds, not a restricting of it. And if things get out of line, its not before a watching world, but in our own setting. 

What a good idea!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Just wondering for clarification purposes about where certain topics like, for example, abortion fit in on the discussion board. Would that fall under news, politics, theology, general discussions or ??? Any further guidance on the groundrules for such discussion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Puritan Sailor

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Just wondering for clarification purposes about where certain topics like, for example, abortion fit in on the discussion board. Would that fall under news, politics, theology, general discussions or ??? Any further guidance on the groundrules for such discussion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



If you want to talk about abortion in general, you could put it in the Law of God category since it is murder. If there's a specific political issue tied to it (i.e. a politician or party) to debate, then it should probably go in the political forum. Just read the political forum rules. They tell you how to post there and what's permitted. If you think it is necessary to notify the general public (i.e. a bill pending in Congress) then post it in the general forum and send a U2U to one of the Admins or Moderators of that forum so they can determine if it stays or goes to the political forum. 

[Edited on 23-12-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## LadyFlynt

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> There's plenty of hard core, bitter and heated discourse left to do. It's not like Baptism is off limits. Golly!
> 
> If a Presbyterian dog and a Baptist dog were fighting and you threw a large bucket of water on them, would that be considered an unfair endorsement of the Baptist dog's argument?
> 
> See, there's plenty to fight over, but please - NO BITING!



Well, it's not like sprinkling water on them would work! (just kiddin guys...I just know how baptists think...LOL!)


----------



## LadyFlynt

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I'd like to be added to all three as well, please.
> 
> And it is still completely beyond me why anyone is upset in any sense - the forums are not gone, which means those who would like to discuss politics here may still do so just as much as before. The _only_ change is that they will now be removed from public view.



I think its good that the public not be able to see these as well...I know certain topics (if one should jump in in the middle) would look like something they aren't. Just my humble opinion


----------



## fredtgreco

Everyone,

One last time. The "hidden forums" are not forbidden. They are simply hidden from view by the XMB access function. This was actually the case with several forums before we went to phpbb. Post political stuff where it belongs. Carry on discussions. We just don't want it visible (for various reasons described) to the non-members of the board and lurkers who don't want it. If you want in, just let an Admin know or post here. That is not very hard. If you are not sure about a news item, simply put "For Admin Approval: (the real title)" in the subject line. If it is to go to the hidden news section, an Admin will move it.


----------



## Puritanhead

Please please please add me to politics forum!


----------



## bigheavyq

politics and news, i hate media bias especially when they claim they are neutral


----------



## ANT

Fred, Please add me to the politics and news forums as well. I do not have alot to say in them, but I like to read them to stay up to date with what's going on from a biblical perspective.


----------



## LadyFlynt

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> Fred, Please add me to the politics and news forums as well. I do not have alot to say in them, but I like to read them to stay up to date with what's going on from a biblical perspective.


----------



## Puritanhead

Me no find politics... Me not function right without politics forum. Can I get on? Please.


----------



## Authorised

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Me, too.



Me three...


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Me no find politics... Me not function right without politics forum. Can I get on? Please.



You have been in. It should be functioning.

Please use proper language. It is annoying.


----------



## LawrenceU

Fred, is the proper language annoying or is the lack of proper language annoying? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist.:bigsmile:


----------



## pastorway




----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Fred, is the proper language annoying or is the lack of proper language annoying?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.:bigsmile:



Can't you tell that he enjoys being annoyed? 

Just kidding Fred. I think he was trying to dramatically exhibit withdraw. And I know you understood that. I just had to say it. I could not resist. Need to post or I will start having withdraw.


----------



## bigheavyq

hey what happened to the family forum?


----------



## ChristianTrader

Can I be added to the missing forums. I just found out that they were not killed. Hooray.

CT


----------



## Redeemed

It appears the Preaching Forum was removed as well.


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by Redeemed_
> It appears the Preaching Forum was removed as well.



No it wasn't. It is a subforum under Worship. You can still see all the posts and get to the Preaching forum from the front page.


----------



## jfschultz

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Redeemed_
> It appears the Preaching Forum was removed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't. It is a subforum under Worship. You can still see all the posts and get to the Preaching forum from the front page.
Click to expand...


Two problems here.

1) Preaching is "not found"

2) Maybe it is just my setup (both from work with Netscape on Win XP and home Safari on Mac OSX 10.3.x) the icons for read and unread are always coming up unread. So I have to go by the last posting date and time. This does not show up for the sub-forum. Even it that is fixed the sub-forums don't have an read/unread indicator.


----------



## fredtgreco

The Preaching forum is fixed now.

I don't know about the read/unread matter. I never use that, so I have not noticed. It might be you, or it might be a result of the database migration.

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Redeemed

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Redeemed_
> It appears the Preaching Forum was removed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't. It is a subforum under Worship. You can still see all the posts and get to the Preaching forum from the front page.
Click to expand...


Thanks. Found it.


----------



## daveb

Request to be added to the politics, news and pub forums.

Thank you.


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> Request to be added to the politics, news and pub forums.
> 
> Thank you.



Done.


----------



## Reed

Request to be added to the politics, news and pub forums.

Thank you.


----------



## Myshkin

Please add me also. Thanks.


----------



## Arch2k

Admins,

Can I be added as well?

Thanks!


----------



## sastark

I'd like to be added to the Politics, News and pub forums, please.


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> I'd like to be added to the Politics, News and pub forums, please.





> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Admins,
> 
> Can I be added as well?
> 
> Thanks!





> _Originally posted by RAS_
> Please add me also. Thanks.





> _Originally posted by Reed_
> Request to be added to the politics, news and pub forums.
> 
> Thank you.




All done.


----------



## sastark

Gracias!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

Ditto to those guys!


----------



## Philip A

Me too please!


----------



## Robin

> _Originally posted by Reed_
> Request to be added to the politics, news and pub forums.
> 
> Thank you.



 Fred, thanks,

Robin


----------



## fredtgreco

Done, and done.


----------



## john_Mark

Fred, 

I would also like to be added to the Politics, News and pub forums, please.


----------



## john_Mark

*B.U.M.P.*

*B*rings *U*p *M*y *P*ost.


----------



## brymaes

Add me as well, please!


----------



## fredtgreco

Done.


----------



## LauridsenL

Please add me, too. Thanks.


----------



## Pilgrim

> _Originally posted by Reed_
> Request to be added to the politics, news and pub forums.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## turmeric

Could you add me to the pub forum, please? Thanks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I think that's a wise decision. Thanks Mods.


----------



## Pilgrim

Hey, if I had known about the hidden forums, I'd probably be up to 2000 posts by now.


----------



## thegracefullady

Can you add me to the hidden forums as well? Thanks


----------



## Richard King

Request premission to come on board the politics, news and pub forums.

Thank you. 

-richard king


----------



## Scott Bushey

Okee dokee Richard.


----------



## JonathanHunt

Me too please.

Thanks


----------



## Scott Bushey

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Me too please.
> 
> Thanks



ok


----------



## beej6

there are hidden forums? 

Fathers, may I?


----------



## Kevin

Me too!

Ps do I have to learn asecret handshake?


----------

